# Recurrent miscarriage after healthy pregnancies



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting here. There is so little advice out there for someone in my position, and I wondered if anyone might be able to help?

I have 4 kids, the last were twins born last year. I have never previously had issues with early pregnancy loss. I am 38 now and we decided if there was to be a #5 that we'd better try sooner rather than later. 

This year I have conceived 3 times (with no trouble), but had a chemical in march, a miscarriage at 10wks in July (embryo never looked healthy from early on), and just this week suffered a third loss at 6wks. My hpt was a late and faint positive which made me suspicious that it might be another unhealthy pregnancy, and I was right 

Anyway, I had put these losses down to my increasing age, and greater chances of a random genetic flaw. I was prepared to keep trying until we had success, guessing that eventually we would likely get a healthy embryo. However, tonight I began worrying that the cause may be related to my basic fertility and something more specific and preventable. Is this possible after previous healthy pregnancies and no prior underlying issues in early pregnancy?

There is very little information on recurrent mc in women who have previously carried a pregnancy/ies to term, but I wondered if any ladies here were in a similar position and could shed some light on this. Is it possible to suddenly develop a an early pregnancy issue which means you can't physically sustain a pregnancy past 12wks? Is my 'random bad luck' theory much more likely in my case given that I am now older? I am even worrying now that the ceasarean I had for the twins might have affected my fertility in some way.

The only other point which supports the chromosomal theory is that the pregnancies never seemed viable from the outset - i.e. they looked unhealthy and 'slow growing' from as early as 5wks - isn't this much more likely to be because there was something wrong with them? If the issue is an implantation/mother-related one, then wouldn't the embryo look healthy, but suddenly be lost despite this?

Please forgive my ignorance, this is all new to me and I am desperately trying to make sense of it all so that I can try to move forward. If there is something I can do to prevent this from happening again, then I'd like to try. 

Any thoughts/advice would be much appreciated xxx


----------



## lauralou25

Hi hun just wanted to say that i have had 3 miscarriages one after the other after having a healthy son whos 6! Had all the tests they all cam back clear and gp and consultant just put it down to bad luck... Consultant told me to start taking baby asprin once i conceived!!!! I now have a healthy baby boy 6 weeks i had no problems in my pregnancy etc and really do believe it was just my bodys way of not continuing with a pregnancy which would not have been healthy! Just wanted to say dont give up as hard as it is and draining mentally u will get there in the end :) xxx


----------



## tifni

I don't have much advice to give - other than to say that I'm somewhat in the same boat. Had a healthy boy 16 months ago and now I just had 3 miscarriages back to back (within 4 months). I'm actually still waiting for my missed miscarriage to complete - trying to decide if I should wait for it to start naturally or if I should go get a d&c. 

Anyways - whatever hope there is, just know that other women are in the same boat as you. I know all three pregnancies weren't healthy babes from the beginning - so it's very possible we just had a string of bad luck. Let me know if you find anything else out. I'll get blood tests done next week to see if there is anything specific that is resulting in my m/c's.

Also, I'm 25, so I don't think it has to do with age...


----------



## jennijunni

I am in a very similar situation as well. I have 4 children, and have had 2 second trimester losses in 6 months. One at 17 weeks, one at 15 weeks. It is crazy to me, since I can, and have carried and delivered many babies. I had all the tests done as well, and everything came back completley normal. I too will be taking baby asprin, and progesterone (even though we dont think that is an issue at all, just covering our bases), once we become pregnant again. Oh, and the babies were healthy and fine, no genetic issues, they were fine one day, and not the next. I am 33.


----------



## Solfuego

I am in same boat. I have 4 very healthy children, then I hit 35 and have had 4 MC. I think it is my age, I think my eggs are not as healthy as they where before. I feel blessed that I have already 4 children


----------



## ginny83

I know this is an old thread, but I now find myself in the same situation.

I had a fairly normal pregnancy with my son - started getting elevated blood pressure at 33 weeks which settled, then went high again at 39 weeks when they decided to induce me.

We started trying for #2 when he was 12 months old. So far this year I had have 2 missed miscarriages which thankfully were discovered only a few days after the babies had past away. One just before 12 weeks and another just before 16 weeks. I've had a D&C and D&E for them.

The first miscarriage was tested and only revealed a chromosomal normal boy. It's only been a few days since the last so will have to wait around 6 weeks for results.

I'm now being tested for a whole range of things, but can't imagine what is going to show up since I already have a had a successful pregnancy...


----------



## elohcin

I am sorry for all of you mamas. I know all too well what this is like. I've shared my story in several other places here so I'll make it quick, just in case this might help anyone.

I had 2 losses prior to my first child. I am certain they were chromosomal abnormalities. Then I had my 3 children. PERFECT pregnancies, no issues with anything whatsoever. Beautiful births, again with no issues.

Then after my son, I had 5 miscarriages in a year. The first 3 were early on, before 6 weeks. The next was at 10 weeks, a MMC, and then the next was an ectopic caught at 8.5 weeks where I lost my tube (and a good portion of my blood).

I had an OB run the whole gammut of tests on me. He found nothing. I, however, had concerns about my thyroid- whether it was the cause or not, I knew I had hypothyroid issues because of my temperature and my symptoms. He only tested my TSH, and eventually my T4, though, and both were normal, so he said I didn't have a problem. My MIL, however, agreed with me that there was likely an issue, so she had my FIL (an MD) further test me. Again, all normal bloodwork EXCEPT he DID test my TPO antibodies and there were very elevated, indicating Hashimoto's, which is an autoimmune disease that causes hypothyroidism because the antibodies attack the thyroid (and can also attack a pregnancy). Made perfect sense.

I also learned that it could have VERY well been induced by my last pregnancy/pregnancies. While it is often genetic, that doesn't mean it's always present. Nor does it HAVE to be genetic. 

So we started treating my thyroid with Armour, even on a low does, and it brought my antibodies WELL into normal range within 4 months, and I got pregnant at that time as well, and so far I have a very healthy baby at 14 weeks, and I feel like things are okay this time.


----------



## Tasha

ginny83 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I now find myself in the same situation.
> 
> I had a fairly normal pregnancy with my son - started getting elevated blood pressure at 33 weeks which settled, then went high again at 39 weeks when they decided to induce me.
> 
> We started trying for #2 when he was 12 months old. So far this year I had have 2 missed miscarriages which thankfully were discovered only a few days after the babies had past away. One just before 12 weeks and another just before 16 weeks. I've had a D&C and D&E for them.
> 
> The first miscarriage was tested and only revealed a chromosomal normal boy. It's only been a few days since the last so will have to wait around 6 weeks for results.
> 
> I'm now being tested for a whole range of things, but can't imagine what is going to show up since I already have a had a successful pregnancy...

Hi, 

Sorry your loses. High bp in pregnancy can be because of clotting disorders, as can recurent miscarriages. Obviously I dont know if this is the case for you but it wouldnt surprise me if it was.

My history goes like this;

Pregnancy one - healthy boy born after induction at 36 due to pre-eclampsia
Pregnancy two - healthy girl born born on the day of induction (but not induced) at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia
Pregnancy three - stillborn little girl at 36+6, waters had been broken since 28+6, that had compromised the placenta and it was 50% clots 50% too small and a 10% abruption

Diagnosed with Factor V Leiden and various clotting disorders

Pregnancy four -on aspirin and clexane, healthy baby girl born at 39+5 with an emergency section after she got distressed during induction.
Pregnancy five to eleven - first tri miscarriages between August 2008 and September 2010
Pregnancy twelve - stillborn little girl at 24+3, we were put on meds from BFP to 16 weeks and for some reason the doctor took me off my bood thinners. She was born very small, severe early onset IUGR, her placenta was 50% too small 60% clots and a 10% abruption.
Pregnancy thirteen - first tri miscarriage June 2011
Pregnancy fourteen - first tri miscarriage 2nd Dec 2011
Pregnancy fifthteen - twin first tri miscarriage 28th Jan 2012
Pregnancy sixteen - first tri miscarriage 13th May 2012
Pregnancy seventeen - first tri miscarriage 20th Sep 2012

Which brings me to now. I have a biopsy for Natural Killer cells tomorrow.


----------



## julesmw

Me, too. I have three children, but am suddenly struggling to carry a pregnancy. I'm in the process of miscarrying my third in a row. I'm 36. Not sure what changed. Maybe its age. Maybe its bad luck. I'm having bloodwork drawn on Thursday, so hopefully I can get an answer. I know my progesterone has been low on the only three pregnancies they tested - the first was my second child who made it, but the other two were the last two I lost. So maybe I've always had this problem and just some made it and some didn't? But then why did the first three make it, and the last three didn't? =(


----------



## FeLynn

wow didn't notice this was an old post.

I m in the same boat have 3 kids and 3 m/c all after my healthy pregnancies. I finally got blood work done and i will be getting an HSG test done early next month.


----------



## Mama2cecelia

I have had 2 healthy pregnancies, full term. But this year I had a miscarriage in April, I think I was only a few weeks. And now I think it is happening again. I had spotting last wednesday, but over the weekend it is now heavy bleeding with lots of cramps and clots. I had bloodwork wednesday, my HCG was 72, the secretary said, congratulations that means you're pregnant. I think I was 5 weeks 3 days, a 72 would be in the range, but pretty darn low. I had more bloodwork on Friday but they didn't have the results back so I am waiting to find out.
I was RH negative with my daughter, and then during the pregnancy with my son we got a letter from the Red Cross saying I was no longer RH negative, that I was on the cusp of being RH negative, so they decided I didn't need the shots. Which makes me nervous that maybe that's why I'm miscarrying, but everything I've read says it doesn't increase miscarriage. 
I also hemorrhaged after both of my kids. The first one they gave me a shot of pitocin, and then a drip of it and it stopped. With my second pregnancy they were prepared and gave me the shot of pitocin as soon as baby was out, but I still bled, worse then the first time. I was on the pitocin drip for 2 hours before the bleeding finally slowed. So I wonder if that has something to do with it now as well. 
I am also questioning my dates. I usually have a longer cycle, between 38-42 days (which is very frustrating). But in August I was 32 days, and September was 28. My cycle in September only lasted 3 days though, which is a bit short for me. I wish I would have thought to test then, but we had just moved 3 hours away that weekend, and the kids and I were in the new house without my husband. On day 30 of my next cycle I took a test and it was positive, said 1-2 weeks. Now I am wondering if maybe I was pregnant in the end of Aug, beginning of sept and if that 3 day period wasn't a period. The constant wondering and questioning is driving me crazy. 
Thanks for sharing all your stories ladies, it has made me feel not so alone.


----------



## Hope39

Hi lizzie

Just wanted to mention that there is a sticky thread at top of miscarriage support forum, it's for those that have had recurrent miscarriages

There is tons of advice and support on that thread re possible problems, what tests you should get etc etc

With you recently having had your twins, has your thyroid been checked? I know thyroid diagnosis often gets missed if you recently had children, the symptoms are mistaken sometimes. Thyroid probes are also related to miscarriages, this is a test your doctor can do, if you are being referred to a mc clinic then they would do a thyroid function test on you, getting doc to do is one test out the way early.

Xx


----------



## MrsPhez

I am currently having a miscarriage at 7 weeks. I have a healthy 21 month old son and no history of mc before. I have heard that mc in women who have had a boy are more likely to mc in future pregs. This is because mothers raise antibodies to their son and these react to later pregs. I can't reference anything here but you should find something if you Google search, I personally find that a dangerous pastime but if you want possible answers......


----------



## MrsPhez

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-187011/Boys-raise-miscarriage-risk.html


----------



## brendaf

I have a four year old son, no complications with him during pregnancy. We decided to try and we got pregnant in November of last year and pregnancy was fine baby was healthy and at a routine checkup at 16weeks no heartbeat. I was induced and delivered our baby boy Anthony. Doctor said we could could try again and said it just happened. We got pregnant again in April and everything was going great. At our routine check up at 16weeks again no heartbeat. The next day, two weeks ago got induced and delivered our son Angel. I was heart broken once again and did not have any answers. I feel empty and numb. I need to know why this happend as I have a healthy son. Chromosome testing was done and everything was normal. My son asks about the babies and wants a brother. I am scared that I will never give him one. My doctor wants me to go see a specialist as this is such a coincidence she doesn't know what went wrong. I just needed to put my story out because I feel I cannot talk about it with anyone, they don't understand what I am feeling and going through and say I'm lucky to have my son. I just don't know what to do with myself right now.


----------



## ginny83

Oh Brenda I'm so sorry for your losses, your story is similar to mine. I had one healthy son followed by 4 miscarriages. A mmc at 12 weeks, a mmc at 16 weeks, then a chemical, then ammc at 14 weeks. That last pregnancy I was on clexane and aspirin as well. All my tests have shown up normal except for on Dr tested me for nk cells by uterine biopsy and it showed up high. Mind you I has been tested for nk cells by blood test before hand it was negative. Anyway I am now 17+4, so the furthest along I have been since my son. This time I have been on steroids, progesterone, estrogen and intripilid transfusions until 14 weeks and still on baby aspirin. Really praying this is my rainbow. I don't know what testing you've had done but hop over to the recurrent miscarriage thread and the ladies there have tons of knowledge x


----------



## Runforfun2014

I just had my 2 MMC and d&e 3 weeks ago. I have had 2 completely healthy pregnancies and then over the last year had a MMC at 11 weeks baby stopped growing at 9 weeks, then a chemical pregnancy, and then another MMC. They tested the baby this time and found nothing genetically wrong. I'm waiting until my cycle starts and then go back to see the doctor to do testing. This whole thing is so frustrating and makes me so scared to try again. I am terrified that it will happen again. 

@ginny83 how have you managed to keep trying and not give up?? I read your original post back and was hoping that you would post again with something positive. congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi
I know this is an old thread,just wanted to know how you all got on :)?
I have a 4year old daughter,before her I had a loss at 12 weeks.
Trying for baby 2, august was a chemical and bfp 5 weeks later which resulted in miscarrying at 8 weeks but things were never good,minimal symptoms,non doubling hcg,scans were behind and we never saw that heartbeat as baby stopped growing at 6 weeks.

I'm waiting on blood tests now
Docs have given me higher dose of folic acid and baby asprin for next time and what ever else I need depending on blood results.
I'm 25 years old 

X


----------



## Hope39

Hi Stacey

I'm Notts area :)

I managed to carry pregnancy no7 to 27w then had an abruption so no happy ending for me quite yet

Xx


----------



## Tasha

I think I was on pregnancy sixteen when I wrote here, had more losses for pregnancy seventeen to twenty-one. I'm now on pregnancy twenty-two, seven weeks and four/five days along. Friday is my third scan, we shall see what that brings!


----------



## GlynnRhiann

I know this is an old thread, so I hope that by now you have had some answers. <3

I am in the same boat. I have a son and a daughter and when we started trying for #3 we had 4 miscarriages in less than a year, all around 6 weeks. When my most recent one started, I called and they had me come in for an ultrasound. The baby was healthy with a healthy heartbeat, but I miscarried the next day. Because we have 2 healthy children (and I didn't go in to have the first 2 miscarriages confirmed) they won't do any testing until I have a 3rd confirmed. I am afraid to try again... I am trying to get up the nerve to go get a second opinion either from a new dr or from my old one (we've moved since our first 2 were born so I am dealing with a new ob right now). She keeps saying that because I have had 2 healthy children that it must just be bad luck, but I just feel like something must be wrong. I had a manually removed retained placenta with my second and I'm wondering if the procedure might have caused some scarring? I don't know, I just want a dr who acts like this matters to someone besides me and will help me try to find some answers...


----------



## Tasha

Firstly :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loses. It's so upsetting and frustrating when they're telling you that healthy children means nothing could be wrong and your gut instinct is telling you otherwise. 

I'm a prime example of your doctors belief being wrong. I had two healthy children (although I did have pre-eclampsia which is linked to clotting disorders), then I had a stillbirth at 36+6, during my next pregnancy they discovered I had factor v Leiden and put me on clexane at eleven weeks and I had a healthy girl (born by emergency c section), over the next two years I had seven first trimester loses, then a stillbirth at 24+3, then the following three years I had nine more first tri loses. 

Eventually it was discovered that I also have MTHFR (clotting issue which stops absorbing folic acid) and also elevated natural killer cells (this is an autoimmune issue, we all have natural killer cells because they fight off things like cancers however if you have too much then they can see the baby as a foreign body and attack it). I'm convinced the eNKC was a reaction to the c-section.

Any way, eventually I got the right medication and my little boy was born in june 2016 :) there's always hope.

Join us on the recurrent miscarriage thread xx


----------



## LacePrincess

Happy to have found this thread! I can relate to a lot of the stories here. 

I have 3 healthy boys. They took awhile to conceive (we have morphology issues) but I didn't need intervention to conceive with any of them and the pregnancies and births were fine. 

Then we decided to try for another in 2012 and it's been nothing but hell since. Had a chemical in Feb 2013, an early loss in July 2015, a mmc in Dec 2015 and now I'm having another chemical May 2016. 

So that's 4 losses in a row, all before finding a hb, and 3 in the last year. Brutal. 

I'm really wondering about the first born boy causing RPL issues because of the HY Antigen study. I see so many of you ladies in this thread have had first born boys. At first I dismissed it for me as I did have #2 and #3 without losses, but now with this string of losses in a row it makes me wonder...... Though there's no fix for HY Antigen except for the controversial IVIG or IVF/PGS so it's not very helpful. 

I've been on baby aspirin and prog supps for awhile now and it didn't help this pregnancy. :( I would love some suggestions on what else to do. I've also chosen to take Thorne prenatals with methylfolate just in case I have the MTHFR mutation (my RE doesn't believe in MTHFR). I've been tested for everything else so have no idea where to go, my RE refuses to prescribe me steroids or heparin but he has referred me to a hematologist to followup on the heparin angle and we're getting karyotyping done.

I might add B-complex into the mix this month, other than that I have no idea what else to do.


----------



## luvymom

I'm so sorry. My first was a boy. I've never heard of the HY antigen. What is it? I had ds, 2 losses, ds, a 2nd tri loss, dd, 2 early losses and another 2nd tri loss, ds, dd, early loss and another 2nd tri loss. All unexplained. I wish Dr's were more aggressive in helping us to find answers.


----------



## LacePrincess

luvymom said:


> I'm so sorry. My first was a boy. I've never heard of the HY antigen. What is it? I had ds, 2 losses, ds, a 2nd tri loss, dd, 2 early losses and another 2nd tri loss, ds, dd, early loss and another 2nd tri loss. All unexplained. I wish Dr's were more aggressive in helping us to find answers.

luvymom, this is the study:

https://www.ivf1.com/boys-cause-miscarriage/

Even if this is a thing though, there aren't any good solutions. :( The only suggested treatments is IVIG (which doesn't always seem to work and is $$$) and IVF/PGS to select for female embryos (which wouldn't even be allowed in Canada and $$$$!)

I too wish they would study RPL more. They don't seem to know much about it and don't seem to care to put money into research. It's just bad luck or old eggs. So frustrating.


----------



## Tasha

I'm sorry for your loses girls, join the recurrent miscarriage thread. 

They're beginning to understand more and lots of progress was made from when my recurrent miscarriages began in 2008 to when I had my little boy in 2015.

There are clotting disorders, thyroid issues, elevated natural killer cells to name a few.

If you're in the uk then a referral to tommys miscarriage clinic (imperial trust in London, Coventry hospital or Birmingham) is worth a shot.


----------



## LKGlove

So I thought I would post my story here, as I find talking with others that have been through the same thing helps with the process of getting through all of this.

June 2014 I had my beautiful DD who I love more than anything in the world. She is my everything. Early last year we decided to try for #2 and had success right away but in Aug 2016 I found out that pregnancy was a blighted ovum at 6 weeks. I was crushed. I decided to have a d&c and try to move on. Dec 2016 we were able to, again, get pregnant right away. At my 12 weeks scan last week I found out it had stopped growing around 8 weeks. I was not only crushed but nothing seemed real anymore. I prayed that I was just dreaming but of course I wasn't. 2 times in a row?!? REALLY?!?! This time I opted for medical management. I'm hoping everything went well with that but I have another appointment this weekend with my doctor. 

My doctor and the nurses are wonderful but I can't get around feeling like that office is cursed for me(not the same office I had DD). I know this is not the case but I think I'm still in shock. The two things getting me through this pain is the smile on my DD's face every morning and my awesome boyfriend. I still can't help but feel defeated and wonder if I will ever be able to give her a brother or sister. Sorry for the somewhat long post...just needing to vent.


----------



## tshukuduky82

I know this is an old thread but been recently posted in, wondered how you were getting on since February? I have 3 ds, then mc June 16, mmc Nov 16, I am currently 11+5 and have my dating scan on Friday, but Im terrified of them revealing another mmc like last time, it broke me. I had a scan at baby bond at 8+6 and all was fine but this hasn't reassured me as I thought it might. I've been taking baby aspirin this time as my last DS I was told after labour there was something wrong with the placenta but I hadn't remembered that https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/nope.gif


----------

